# Just got in from New Holland



## cflatt (Aug 26, 2006)

Just got back in the door from new Holland. We left a little after the last turn in so I dont know the results, but the weather was looking questionable and I didnt want to drive in it. Met Chris 1237, super nice and calm as he could be, really seemed to know what he was doing, both wrong and right. No doubt he will be someone we hear alot about. Saw Rich Deckers site , but his site was one of the main attractions with all the people around it and through it. Also met Brian J and carried in his turn ins. another super nice guy. His ribs and chicken were wonderful. It was a great morning and afternoon for me and my daughter. She saw everything go together in Brians site and wants to compete with the kids next year. It was great to put some faces with the names. Thanks to everyone for letting us view and taste. We cant wait to go to another one.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

Were are the PICS?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 26, 2006)

and the scores???


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 26, 2006)

It was great to meet you cflatt, brian, rich and anybody else here I may have forgot. 
I got 61st in chiken, 23rd-pork ribs, 58th-pulled pork, 29th-brisket, 46th out of 72. One butt I should have left on there a little longer. The other butt was very good but not the best I have done. One birsket was over done for there would be now way I would be able to get it into the box without cutting it really thick but it tasted really good. The other one was very good (that is the one I used). It was not as good as the one I did last week though. I was very happy one how the ribs came out. The chicken got done quick and some were a little burnt. I have to give credit to my mom and my buddy Erik on the boxes. All I did for that is cut up the meat. they took care of the lettuce and putting them meat in the box. 
If I would have done them  they would have been really shitty. 
I had a great time and cannot wait to do some more comps in the near feature. 
Congats to Rich and Brian on their winnings. 

Here are a few pics the food is not nearly that dark just we were in the shade and were quick snapping pics before the runner took the box. 
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... 08o47&Ux=0

Chris


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2006)

Great job Chris! Not bad for your first comp.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks great Chris.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)

Young man, I'm glad you don't live around these parts..you are going to be a force on the comp circuit before you even get into your twenties.
After that, the sky's the limit.

  You're first comp, going against folks who have been smoking longer
than you've been alive, and look at how many teams you beat.

Congratulations.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats Chris!


----------



## cflatt (Aug 27, 2006)

and he is calm under pressure...I watched him, he was working at it like he had been doing it for years....great job Chris


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks guys  



			
				mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Looking good.  The main thing... did ya learn anything?
> 
> Would you do it again?
> 
> ...



1. I cannot wait to do it again. It was alot of fun and it was great meeting everyone.
2. Then cicken needs some work same with the pork (dont plan to make to drastic changes). I think all of my boxes needed some work. The brisket and ribs I plan to keep the same. I also need some way to better organize my stuff instead of just putting most of it in bins.
3. I had a ton of fun and cannot wait to the next one.
Chris


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Oinktoberfest is right around the corner.......


----------



## Finney (Aug 27, 2006)

Chris, you made all your turnin times and you beat a lot of the others... good job.


----------



## DaleP (Aug 28, 2006)

WTG Chris.


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 28, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I did something like that but I think I carmed too much stuff into each bin. Next time I am going to get more bins or may be even try and find some tool boxes. As long as I am not paying a arm and a leg for them.

Thank
Chris


----------



## cflatt (Aug 28, 2006)

Chris, you can try Harbor freight for cheap tool boxes and stuff...might be a thought if you head down that path.


----------

